# Mẫu ví da luôn thú hút phái mạnh



## duseovntop (15/11/21)

Mẫu ví da luôn thú hút phái mạnh Chiếc ví đựng tiền nam nhỏ bé nhưng chứa đựng rất nhiều tài sản quan trọng như tiền bạc, giấy tờ, được coi là Giỏ da đựng quà tết“cái kho tài lộc” của cánh đàn ông. Chúng giúp họ thể hiện đẳng cấp, nhấn mạnh sự uy tín cũng như thành đạt trong công việc và các mối quan hệ. 1.ví hàng hiệu da bò 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là một trong những chất liệu da phổ biến nhất, chiếc ví tiền làm từ chất liệu da bò thật nguyên miếng luôn được cánh mày râu chọn lựa bởi độ bền bất chấp thời gian cùng vẻ đẹp hiện đại, trẻ trung của nó. Những chiếc ví đựng tiền bằng da bò được sản xuất từ 100% da bò chọn lọc thường có độ mềm mịn, Giỏ quà bằng dađộ đàn hồi cao và màu da sẽ thay đổi nhẹ theo thời gian sử dụng. Bề mặt ví da bò thường có những lỗ chân lông rất nhỏ cùng với những đường vân tự nhiên. Màu sắc của ví da bò thường đồng nhất và trung tính, sẽ làm toát lên vẻ lịch thiệp và chín chắn của người đàn ông. Thông thường ví tiền nam thường có hai kiểu là ví dáng đứng và ví dáng ngang. Hai loại ví này thường nhỏ, gọn nhẹ, dễ bỏ túi quần. 2.ví hàng hiệu da cá sấu Ví da cá sấu hay bóp da cá sấu được xem là dòng phụ kiện thời trang cao cấp có độ bền đẹp từ chất liệu đến màu sắc cũng như hoa văn đặc trưng. Da cá sấu thật thường mang một số màu sắc chính như màu đen, vàng tươi, nâu cánh gián, màu nâu đất và màu nâu đỏ. Các sản phẩm ví đựng tiền bằng da cá sấu cho nam được làm từ da bụng của cá sấu trưởng thành vì vậy bề mặt sẽ trơn và không có gai nhọn. Ngoài các công dụng tất yếu của chiếc ví như đựng tiền, bảo quản giấy tờ tùy thân,…ví da cá sấu dành cho nam còn mang lại nét nam tính, lịch lãm cho phái mạnh. Chất liệu ví tiền da cá sấu thật cũng khá đắt đỏ trên thị trường, bởi vậy đối với đàn ông, chiếc ví da cá sấu thậm chí còn mang đến cả sự đẳng cấp. 3. ví hàng hiệu da đà điểu Cùng với da cá sấu, da trăn, da bò,… da đà điểu cũng là một loại da cao cấp mà giá thành lại rẻ hơn khá nhiều. Chính vì lẽ đó, những sản phẩm từ da đà điểu ngày càng được các tín đồ thời trang yêu thích nhiều hơn cả. Đặc điểm nổi bật nhất của một chiếc ví da đà điểu thật đó là cấu trúc vảy được xếp lớp. Vảy lớn thường cứng và sáng bóng một cách tự nhiên. Thường có khoảng cách hở giữa các lớp vảy, chúng được xếp song song nhau và khá khít thành 1 đường thẳng. Không những vậy, dòng ví da nam đà điểu còn tạo nên được phong cách sang trọng, tinh tế và sự lịch lãm cho các quý ông. Bởi trong các loại da thì da đà điểu là loại da đẹp nhất, quý nhất. Những chiếc ví da đều được gia công rất kỹ lưỡng với những đường may khéo léo và tinh tế. 4. ví hàng hiệu da trăn Da trăn là loại da thuộc vào hàng đẳng cấp và đắt đỏ như da cá sấu, cũng vì thế những chiếc ví da trăn hiếm có hơn và luôn được các chàng trai săn lùng để khẳng định đẳng cấp của bản thân. Da trăn có thể ưu điểm là mỏng và trơn nhẵn vì thế khi làm ví sẽ mang đến những chiếc ví có độ mỏng cao, vừa giúp thể hiện sự lịch lãm, vừa mang đến sự thuận tiện k Những chiếc ví làm từ da trăn đều rất bền, rất hạn chế bay màu, rách xước hay hư hỏng. Khách hàng có thể dùng ví trong thời gian đến vài năm mà không lo ví cũ đi hay bạc màu. Vì thuộc chất liệu da khá hiếm nên ví da trăn thường đắt hơn những loại ví da khác, tuy nhiên điểm cộng của ví tiền da trăn đó là hình thức và màu sắc ấn tượng. Trong những năm gần đây, ví da trăn đã làm dậy sóng thị trường ví tiền nam đẹp khi liên tục trở thành sản phẩm bán chạy nhất tại các cửa hàng ví tiền nam hàng hiệu tại Hà Nội. 5. Ví hàng hiệu da kỳ đà Da của kỳ đà rất dày và tốt, vì vậy ví da kỳ đà hiện nay được nhiều người ưa chuộng. Cũng như chất liệu da cá sấu, chất lượng của da kỳ đà thuộc hàng cao cấp không thua kém gì da cá sấu và có giá thành rẻ hơn. Với đặc điểm từ đường vân độc đáo không trùng lặp, cộng thêm các thiết kế lạ mắt và sang trọng, dòng ví tiền nam hàng hiệu da kỳ đà rất được lòng các đấng mày râu vì đã góp phần không nhỏ trong việc tạo nên sự lịch lãm cho người dùng. 6. ví hàng hiệu dáng dài Nếu những mẫu ví tiền truyền thống không thể mang đến hứng thú cho bạn thì đừng chần chờ, hãy lựa chọn ngay cho mình mẫu ví nam dáng dài. Không chỉ tiện dụng trong việc đựng đồ, chúng còn chứng tỏ và cho thấy sự hoàn mỹ trong phong cách thời trang và thể hiện rõ đẳng cấp của một quý ông. Ví nam dáng dài chính là một sản phẩm như vậy. Thiết kế sang trọng và lịch lãm là điều đầu tiên bạn có thể cảm nhận được ở sản phẩm này qua hình logo của hãng thường in chìm trên mặt trước và trong của ví. Bên trong ví có khá nhiều ngăn giúp cánh mày râu có thể đựng thoải mái những vật dụng như tiền, thẻ, giấy tờ,… 7. ví hàng hiệu cầm tay Nếu bạn muốn để thêm một số vật dụng nhỏ và điện thoại thì ví cầm tay là lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất, với diện tích chứa đựng lớn, ví cầm tay không chỉ giúp bạn đựng được nhiều đồ hơn mà còn khẳng định gu thời trang sành điệu và cá tính. Ví tiền nam cầm tay thường lựa chọn các chất liệu da có độ đàn hồi cao, tính dẻo dai, bề mặt không có những vết nứt rạn cho dù bạn có gấp cong nó lại. Các đường may, các chi tiết dù nhỏ nhất cũng phải tỉ mỉ và cẩn thận trong từng đường may mũi chỉ. Ngoài ra các họa tiết trang trí đơn giản như nhìn sang trọng và đẳng cấp. Trên đây là 7 mẫu ví đựng tiền hàng hiệu đẹp nhất 2019 mà anh em nên tham khảo mỗi khi có ý định lựa chọn một chiếc ví cho mình hoặc làm quà tặng người thân, bạn bè. Ngoài ra, ví đựng tiền đẹp còn được xem là “lá bùa” để thu hút tài lộc cho chủ nhân, vậy nên việc chọn ví sao cho hợp phong thủy cũng rất quan trọng. Vậy nên 2cafe xin được bật mí cho các anh em cách chọn ví tiền may mắn để tiền bạc luôn dồi dào nha. Cách bảo quản ví hàng hiệu Có thể bạn không dùng tiền mặt mà sử dụng thẻ ngân hàng thay vào đó thì chiếc ví da vẫn đóng vai trò thiết yếu nhằm cất giữ cho bạn những món đồ như giấy tờ tùy thân, thẻ ngân hàng, tiền…Vì chúng là người bạn thân thiết không thể thiếu với chúng ta nên ai cũng muốn giữ chúng ở bên mình lâu nhất có thể phải không nào. Ví đựng tiền là phụ kiện bất ly thân mà bất cứ người đàn ông trưởng thành nào cũng có. Hơn thế nữa nó còn là minh chứng đánh dấu cho bước trưởng thành quan trọng của họ. Nhiều người sẽ tự hỏi liệu điều đó có gọi là nói quá lên không, nhưng có lẽ điều gì phải trải qua thì chúng ta mới thấu hiểu được. Khi một người đàn ông trưởng thành họ sẽ có trách nhiệm hơn với bản thân mình và những người thân yêu. Họ ý thức được số tiền mình kiếm được, biết trân trọng và quản lý chi tiêu của mình, quản lý cuộc sống và có dự định cho bản thân. Lý do là gì? Chất lượng, giá cả hay sự tiện lợi khi mua sắm? Nếu đó đúng là vấn đề bạn đang gặp phải thì chủ đề mua ví da nam xịn ở đâu trong HCM mà chúng tôi chia sẻ dưới đây sẽ cực kỳ hữu ích với bạn đấy. Giá cả khi chọn mua ví hàng hiệu Giá cả cũng là một yếu tố để đánh giá cho câu hỏi “mua ví da nam xịn ở đâu trong HCM?”. Thật sự vậy bởi việc mua sắm tại các trung tâm lớn với mức giá trên trời luôn khiến nhiều bạn cảm thấy e dè. Riêng ở NGỌC QUANG, mọi việc trở nên dễ dàng hơn nhiều. Ví dụ bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình chiếc ví da yêu thích với một khoản tiền rất hợp lý. Bên cạnh đó, với các chương trình ưu đãi, chúng tôi tin tưởng sẽ đáp ứng được nhu cầu mua sắm của tất cả mọi người một cách tối ưu. Và cũng không thể không nhắc tới phong cách làm việc rất chuyên nghiệp của shop. Chẳng hạn bạn đang băn khoăn không biết chọn lựa chiếc ví như thế nào là phù hợp và bạn cần những lời khuyên thật hữu ích? Đừng ngần ngại, hãy chia sẻ với các nhân viên của cửa hàng và bạn sẽ có đầy đủ thông tin cần thiết cho quyết định mua sắm của mình. Khi quyết định dùng ví, hãy sắm cho mình một bóp ví nam hàng hiệu chất lượng thật tốt vì giá sổ bìa da cao cấpnó có thể là thứ theo bạn suốt những năm tháng trưởng thành. Ví tiền nam sẽ thường xuyên được sử dụng mọi lúc, mọi nơi vậy nên một chiếc ví da tốt sẽ luôn bảo vệ tài sản của bạn được an toàn khỏi những tác động bên ngoài. Mỗi khi ví được rút ra vừa thể hiện cho phong cách của bạn vừa nói lên bạn là người như nào. Hãy chọn mua ví tiền nam đẹp và luôn giữ mọi thứ gọn gàng.


----------

